# GTi-R swap



## Bowtie Boi (Aug 7, 2007)

Would it be very difficult or expensive to do a GTi-R engine and transmission swap on an S13 or S14 240SX?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

i dont see why you would want to do that in the first place.


----------



## Bowtie Boi (Aug 7, 2007)

seems to me that it would be the same as any other SR20 swap, but the transmission would make it awd instead of rwd, and I prefer awd


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Bowtie Boi said:


> seems to me that it would be the same as any other SR20 swap, but the transmission would make it awd instead of rwd, and I prefer awd


Full-Race R14..RB26 AWD!!! - Tampa Racing


If you have the Money that Make one..Here is the company that makes an AWD Kit makes it an R14..for about 40k

240SX Skyline Conversion | Project R14 Here is the full link...Enjoy


----------



## Bowtie Boi (Aug 7, 2007)

Trippen said:


> Full-Race R14..RB26 AWD!!! - Tampa Racing
> 
> 
> If you have the Money that Make one..Here is the company that makes an AWD Kit makes it an R14..for about 40k
> ...


Yea I was looking at a RB26 swap, but it's becoming fairly common and it's a little more than I want to spend


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Bowtie Boi said:


> Yea I was looking at a RB26 swap, but it's becoming fairly common and it's a little more than I want to spend


i dont think i can say that the rb26 is a common swap. it still takes effort and time and money. you dont see many around, matter of fact, i havt seen one around here in norther va.


----------



## Bowtie Boi (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't seen any around Roanoke either, but I've seen several in car magazines. I have yet to see an awd 240 that doesn't have a skyline engine in it though


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Bowtie Boi said:


> I haven't seen any around Roanoke either, but I've seen several in car magazines. I have yet to see an awd 240 that doesn't have a skyline engine in it though


Well if your all fired to do this...Then take a Body and drop it onto a rolling chassie of a GTi-r ...You may have to streach the frame a bit. But seems to me as money is no problem for you. Other problem is where are you getting you hands on the motor and the drive shafts and front splines and Differential. I see my ebay here in Germany has a few parts and pieces but nothing that could be shipped to the states ..

Video of a Gt-i R spanking a BMW
MyVideo - Nissan Sunny GTI-R vs. BMW E30 V12 in Wittstock 2007 von calimero1707

And an Ebay ad in German for a 10k Euro 1 USD doller= .720 euro FYI
NISSAN SUNNY GTI-R 4x4 SR20DET bei eBay Nissan, Automobile, Auto Motorrad Fahrzeuge (endet 17.08.07 07:48:46 MESZ)

Hope you do it would love to see the write up if you do.


----------



## Bowtie Boi (Aug 7, 2007)

Trippen said:


> Well if your all fired to do this...Then take a Body and drop it onto a rolling chassie of a GTi-r ...You may have to streach the frame a bit. But seems to me as money is no problem for you. Other problem is where are you getting you hands on the motor and the drive shafts and front splines and Differential. I see my ebay here in Germany has a few parts and pieces but nothing that could be shipped to the states ..



Money is kind of a problem right now. That's part of the reason why I don't want to do the RB26 swap. And I found a site that sells all kinds of JDM engines, transmissions, and front clips. Tiger Japanese Auto Parts Ltd. - Your source for all JDM engines, transmissions and more... That's how I found out about the Pulsar GTi-R


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Isnt a GTiR a awd and fwd swapped motor? i have never seen a RWD GTiR motor.


----------



## Bowtie Boi (Aug 7, 2007)

yea the GTi-R is AWD. that's why I wanted to put it in a 240sx, but I still haven't gotten any replies telling me if the engine and transmission would fit the 240 without a lot of custom work


----------



## chibi.penguin85 (Aug 15, 2007)

I would say that I would take a lot of custom work. The engine in the GTi-R is turned like a front wheel drive and the 240sx is of course rear wheel drive. So I would bet that a lot of custom work.


----------



## Bowtie Boi (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh ok, I didn't know that engines were turned different ways depending on which wheels were the drive wheels. Thanks


----------



## chibi.penguin85 (Aug 15, 2007)

No problem. Just glad to help


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Bowtie Boi said:


> Oh ok, I didn't know that engines were turned different ways depending on which wheels were the drive wheels. Thanks


Ok heres a basic Engine and drive Info...Please add any info I missed (Rogo this is where you add stuf)

If its Front wheel Drive(FWD) (most Hondas,Escorts, Most toyotas and Nissans) the engine is a transverse engine. In other words it sits side ways under the hood. Just pop the hood if the Valve cover sits horizontal to the hood it is FWD. Another big clue is the drive belts(AC power steering etc) are usally on the passengers side of the engine

RWD or rear wheel drive(240SX, Mustang, RX7, S2000, Caprice classic( Police Cruisers)) the engine if in the front of the car is mounted so that the valve cover is length wise under the hood. Now the RWD car can also have a mid engine this is an engine near the rear of the car. Examples of Mid Rear (Fiero,MR2 Spyder, NSX)


AWD or All Wheel Drive (Evo's, WRX's, 3000grt's, Gti-r) These cars have Tranverse mounted engines to allow room for the Transfer case(routes power to rear or front wheels depending on which is not normal drive wheels) and transmission without having to be big. Its not like 4x4 trucks that you can select 4x4 or not. These are a totally different system but sam principle.


----------

